

What is DevOps? - martinp
http://dev-spout.blogspot.com/2011/07/what-is-devops.html

======
johngalt
DevOps: The term applied when it was rediscovered that IT pros do more than
fight fires.

Organizations cut their IT staff down to just helpdesk types, because they are
cheap and that's what they interact with daily. Constantly growing the number
of fire fighters, but hiring no one to create fire resistant systems.

